# Seerosen in Mini-Kübeln



## Wasd (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo von einem neuen Seerosen-Fan aus Berlin, 

ich mochte schon immer Seerosen, aber ohne Garten und Balkon ist da nichts zu machen, dachte ich.
Nach einer Taiwan-Reise vor Jahren, wo ich vor fast jeder Haustüre winzige Töpfe mit überquillenden tropischen Seerosen sah, die ohne Ende blühten, war mein Ehrgeiz geweckt. Es muss auch mit wenig Platz gehen.

Nach zwei Jahren erfolgloser Kultur drinnen unter einem Süd-Dachfenster pflanzte ich diesen Frühling die Seerosen kurzerhand einzeln in sehr kleine Plastikkübel (~2.5l würde ich sagen) und stellte sie draußen vor das Dachfenster auf das Schnee-Schutzgitter über der Regenrinne.

Anfangs sah das dann noch so aus:
 
Veralgtes Wasser, aber immerhin, die Seerosen wuchsen langsam. (vertrockneten Schnittlauch und wunderschönes Innenhof-Panorama bitte ignorieren)

Inzwischen ist das Wasser klar, und drei von vier Seerosen haben Knospen! Bei einer Wassertiefe von weniger als 20cm kann man die Knospen schon frühzeitig erspähen und ich schaue (viel zu) oft in alle Töpfe, um zu sehen, was sich tut. 
Die '__ Pygmaea Rubra' (ich weiß, dass es keine echte ist) hat sogar schon geblüht und das war eine schwere Geburt.

Am Tag, an dem die Knospe sich endlich öffnete, zog sich mittags der Himmel zu und es fing an zu regnen... und dann zu HAGELN. Mitten im Juli! 
Ich musste der Blüte einen Helm überstülpen, sonst wäre sie sicher kaputt gegangen:

 

Am ersten Tag ist sie dann nicht weiter als so gekommen:
 

Drei Tage später war das Wetter endlich gut genug, dass sie nahezu komplett aufging:
   

Zwei weitere Knospen sind unterwegs, ich hoffe, diese haben es etwas leichter.
Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, welche rosa Zwergsorte sich hier unter dem Namen "Pygmaea Rubra" bei mir eingeschlichen hat, bin ich sehr interessiert!

In den anderen Töpfen sitzen __ Aurora (zwei Knospen), "Pygmaea Alba" (eine Knospe; vermutlich Walter Pagels, von den Blättern her) und __ Helvola, die noch trödelt mit den Knospen.

Der nächste logische Schritt: Mehr, mehr, mehr. 
Vor allem eine tropische Seerose wäre schön, aber mir ist noch keine sehr kleine Sorte über den Weg gelaufen.
Botanische Arten interessieren mich auch sehr, aber die einzige die klein genug wäre, Nymphaea tetragona, würde bei mir auf dem Dach vermutlich gekocht werden.

So, ein bisschen lang geworden als Hallo, aber was soll's. Vielleicht hilft es irgendwem der ohne Garten und Teich ist und Seerosen vor dem Fenster kultivieren möchte. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Flusi (19. Juli 2014)

hallo Christian,
herzlich willkomen und ...toll, Deine Story!

Ist schön, (na ja, für mich) daß es auch noch andere gibt, die sich um "Einzelheiten" kümmern und einer gefährdeten Blüte einen Helm verpassen, klasse!
Den Namen Deiner angeblichen N.P. Rubra weiß ich nicht; es ist ja definitiv keine. 
Für diesen Standort ist eine Nymphaea tetragona sicher nicht zu empfehlen, meine gibt erst seit der Auswilderung in kaltes Wasser "Gas".
LG Flusi


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Christian, 
richtig schön, deine Seerosen Zucht.

Ich versuche das in meinem Teichlein seit Jahren,
aber leider ohne großen Erfolg.

Eine Blüte hatte ich allerdings dieses Jahr, 
von einer, 
aus einem kleinen vermeintlich vernachlässigten, Bottich "geretteten" Seerose:
  
An einer anderen , von einer Userin bekommenen Seerose, 
sehe ich 2 kleine Knospen ...
und kann es kaum erwarten

Allerdings lassen mich meine 3 ursprünglichen Seerosen,
trotz heftigem Düngen dieses Jahr, 
sträflich im Stich.
Sie schieben Blätter ohne Ende.
Aber Blüten?
Fehlanzeige
Ich finde deine Seerosenzucht klasse und beneide dich _*fast*_ ein wenig darum.
(dafür habe ich Teich und Garten)

Doch gratuliere ich dir und freue mich , weitere Erfolge von dir zu lesen.
Bine


----------



## niri (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Christian,
willkommen in den Reihen der Seerosenverrückten . Warum bist du so sicher, dass deine kleine Rote keine N. __ pygmaea rubra ist? Es gibt, was diese Sorte betrifft, ein ziemiches Durcheinander. Unter dem Namen werden alle möglichen roten Sorten angeboten und die meisten sind ziemlich große Halbzwerge oder mittelgroße Sorten, die sich schnell vermehren lassen. Ich hatte im Laufe der Jahre 4 verschiedene Pflanzen, die den beliebten Namen trugen. Sie waren alle sehr unterschiedlich. Später habe ich die echte Sorte (zumindest halte ich sie dafür) bei einer Seerosenausstellung gesehen. Und ich würde sagen, dass deine Pflanze einer N. pygmaea rubra doch sehr nah ist. Z.B. der hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Eine ähnliche kleine Sorte ist N. "Joanne Pring".

LG
Ina


----------



## Wasd (20. Juli 2014)

Nach dem, was ich gelesen habe, war ich unter dem Eindruck, dass es gar keine Sorte __ Pygmaea Rubra gibt, sondern dass es nur ein Verkaufsname ist, unter dem verschiedene kleine __ rosa Seerosen verkauft werden.
Beim Seerosenforum sind zwei verschiedene Pygmaea Rubra zu sehen, meine sieht eher wie Variante 2 (oder die von dir verlinkte Sorte) aus und bei keiner steht "das ist die ECHTE".

Dann gibt es ja auch noch die botanische Art N. pygmaea, die ich garantiert auch nicht habe...

Also was ich damit sagen will, ja, du hast völlig Recht, meine Pygmaea Rubra sieht genau wie andere als Pygmaea Rubra verkaufte Pflanzen aus... nur ist die Frage, gibt es diese Sorte offiziell überhaupt oder ist es was anderes? Alles sehr kompliziert.


----------



## niri (20. Juli 2014)

Wasd schrieb:


> Also was ich damit sagen will, ja, du hast völlig Recht, meine __ Pygmaea Rubra sieht genau wie andere als Pygmaea Rubra verkaufte Pflanzen aus... nur ist die Frage, gibt es diese Sorte offiziell überhaupt oder ist es was anderes? Alles sehr kompliziert.



Du hast recht, eine absolute Klarheit, was N. pygmaea rubra betrifft, ist wohl unmöglich. Zu viele kleinere und auch nicht Sorten sind unter diesem Namen im Umlauf. Ich würde mich deswegen an der Größe der Pflanze orientieren und natürlich an der Farbe der Blüte. Denn Pygmaea soll eine Zwergsorte sein. Kleinbleibend, mit kleineren Blüten und nicht zu großen Blättern. Und davon gibt es ganz wenige, meistens zu bekommen bei Seerosengärtnereien. Die meisten, wie gesagt, werden recht groß und bleiben nicht zwergig. Alles, was zwergig bleibt, kann man wahrscheinlich mit gutem Gewissen N. pygmaea rubra titulieren.


----------



## Wasd (2. Aug. 2014)

Ein kleiner Statusbericht, nachdem nun drei von vier der Seerosen geblüht haben:

 

Heute hätte ich um ein Haar ein Foto mit allen drei Sorten gehabt... leider ging die gelbe Sorte (Mitte) heute nicht noch einmal auf.

 

 

Die __ Pygmaea Rubra schiebt unermüdlich eine Knospe nach der anderen. Zwar ist sie sehr empfindlich, was das Wetter angeht, öffnet sich spät am Tag und schließt sich früh und bei wolkigem Wetter. Jedoch kann man ihr nicht nachsagen, dass sie blüh-unwillig ist.


  
 

Die __ Aurora war am Ende doch keine, dafür aber eine sehr schöne unbekannte blassgelbe Mini-Sorte.


 

 

Die "Pygmaea Alba" war wie erwartet eine unbekannte weiße Hybride, relativ groß sowohl in Blatt als auch Blüte, aber trotzdem schön.

Meine __ Helvola ist kurz vor der ersten Blüte, leider hat sie inzwischen so große runde Blätter, dass ich schon weiß, dass es keine Helvola sein kann... mal sehen, was da raus kommt. Also was die Beschilderung angeht eine Fehlerquote von 100% bei vier Pflanzen.


----------



## Wasd (12. Apr. 2015)

Überwinterung hat anscheinend gut geklappt.
Im Winter hatte ich die Kübel noch zu lange draußen, bei ca. -8°C sind sie komplett durchgefroren. Ich hatte Sorge, dass die beiden Hybriden mit mexikanischen Arten das nicht überleben, aber Fehlanzeige!
In der warmen Küche sind sie sofort ausgetrieben und haben sogar etliche Knospen geschoben, die aber alle spillerig und lang geworden sind und wie Spaghetti über den Topfrand hingen und nicht geblüht haben.

Weil der Winter so mild war, habe ich sie recht bald wieder nach draußen stellen können. Ich wusste ja nun, dass kurze leichte Fröste kein Problem sind.

Nun wo wieder die Sonne das Wasser aufwärmt, zeigen sich die ersten Blattspitzen! Ich hoffe auf baldige Blüten. 

Dieses Jahr gibt es auch Neuzugänge. Die Knollen von Nymphaea __ lotus (grün- und rot-blättrige Varianten), sowie Nymphaea micrantha treiben drinnen im Wohnzimmer aus und kommen in 1-2 Monaten auch nach draußen, als Experiment.


P.S.: Sehe gerade meinen letzten Beitrag vom letzten Jahr... die "__ Helvola" hat sich als identisch wie die gelbe namenlose Hybride entpuppt...


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2015)

Wasd schrieb:


> Vor allem eine tropische Seerose wäre schön, aber mir ist noch keine sehr kleine Sorte über den Weg gelaufen.


Schau mal im Aquarienbedarf....da gibt es immer einige welche als Tigerlotus oder ähnlichen verkauft werden.


----------



## MarkusP (20. Apr. 2015)

Bei den tropischen Seerosen wäre die Sorte 'Panama Pacific' für eine Gefäßkultur geeignet, da sie sich auch kleinen, beengten Platzverhältnissen sehr gut anpassen kann.


----------



## Wasd (22. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schau mal im Aquarienbedarf....da gibt es immer einige welche als Tigerlotus oder ähnlichen verkauft werden.



Wenn du meinen letzten Beitrag im Thema liest, dort habe ich geschrieben, dass ich schon welche gekauft habe. ;-)



MarkusP schrieb:


> Bei den tropischen Seerosen wäre die Sorte 'Panama Pacific' für eine Gefäßkultur geeignet, da sie sich auch kleinen, beengten Platzverhältnissen sehr gut anpassen kann.



Danke für den Tipp! Sehr schöne Sorte.

Die übrigen Beiträge hier wirken etwas fehl am Platz?...


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2015)

Wasd schrieb:


> Die übrigen Beiträge hier wirken etwas fehl am Platz?..


Verschoben in ein eigenes Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wie-einen-tiefen-teich-bepflanzen.43979/


----------

